# The best camera is the one....



## Robboesan (Apr 27, 2013)

... you left at home
... you can not afford

xD Post your best "The best camera is the one..." phrases!


----------



## hamada (Apr 27, 2013)

..yet to be build.


----------



## cocopop05 (Apr 27, 2013)

is the one with the largest dynamic range


----------



## intuition (Apr 27, 2013)

is the one Canon should have released, but was withheld by the evil marketing deparment. ;D


----------



## IronChef (Apr 27, 2013)

.. the one you have with you.


----------



## davidson (Apr 27, 2013)

...Dx


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 27, 2013)

I stand by my signature line....


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2013)

... is the one which suits your needs


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2013)

...that gets the girls attention...


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 27, 2013)

... that I can't buy.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 27, 2013)

.
Is the one that helps create a picture to move mind and emotion.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I stand by my signature line....


I was thinking of you and your signature line just two hours ago. Here in Phnom Penh the rainy season is just starting, we just had a huge thunderstorm passing by the city a few hours ago. In the aftermath I went to pick up pizzas around 6 PM our time and the light was just fantastic. I saw two fantastic images, I had nothing to capture them with, one towards the setting sun over a couple of taller buildings and one to the east, with the sun behind me lighting up an old Soviet apartment building that is falling apart. I often bring my S100 in the car but just forgot this time and I missed it. I'll bring it tomorrow though. 

Have a great weekend!

J


----------



## azezal (Apr 27, 2013)

The one that u can't possibly understand due to its complexity


----------



## azezal (Apr 27, 2013)

sanj said:


> ...that gets the girls attention...



This reminded me of my survey, 9/10 girls liked my x100s over my 7d


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 27, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I stand by my signature line....
> ...



....is the one in my hand when I need it


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 27, 2013)

...which gives you satisfaction with the results you get and allows you to further master your skills


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 27, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


Two weeks ago, after a winter of shooting a great grey owl at considerable distance, on the only day I didn't have any camera with me, there he is, perched on a limb 2 meters away.... I watched him for thirty minutes thinking that you could have gotten great shots with even an iPhone...... A camera sitting at home is useless!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Hobby Shooter said:
> ...


 We live and learn. There'll be more raim the coming week. I will go and get that shot with the setting sun on that building and post it here. Framing will be difficult, but if I can get near what I saw today I will be happy.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2013)

"travel friendly without giving up the IQ"

Ooo--Ooo, that would my RX1 ;D


----------



## J.R. (Apr 27, 2013)

The best camera is the one you understand and can shoot images with.


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2013)

azezal said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > ...that gets the girls attention...
> ...



 I used to have x100 and would get attention everywhere! Waiting for the black version of x100s to come then I will buy.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Apr 27, 2013)

...that you don't feel like you're setting up when taking a picture.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2013)

...that someone else has or i cant afford to buy :'(


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 27, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...





A experience we all share


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 28, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


----------



## LewisShermer (May 8, 2013)

...that you see in the exif data when looking at someone else's photo thinking "how the heck did they get that amazing shot?".


----------



## btnphotography (May 8, 2013)

...in your hands.


----------



## Sporgon (May 8, 2013)

I didn't have to pay for myself


----------



## dgatwood (May 11, 2013)

...that still powers up.


----------



## rpt (May 11, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I stand by my signature line....


Absolutely!

Well, sometimes it is hanging from your shoulder. Or from your neck (depending on the type of strap).
Or you left it in the car.
Or at home (and somebody mentioned those so please note I am not taking credit for them...)

However, the bestest camera ever - from my experience - your eyes. 3D video and stills. All in one package. And no need to download via USB cable


----------



## sandymandy (May 20, 2013)

...thats always next to be released :-X


----------



## Click (May 20, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> ...thats always next to be released :-X




;D ;D ;D


----------



## RGF (Jun 1, 2013)

Robboesan said:


> ... you left at home
> ... you can not afford
> 
> xD Post your best "The best camera is the one..." phrases!



you have with you right now


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 1, 2013)

Is a product if my fantasy. Small with a MF- sensor, AF double cross over all the viewfinder, changeable size if the pixels, no weight.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jun 4, 2013)

.... made up by my eyes, brain, memory and emotions.

I am often struggling to not forget, that when I experience something great or beautiful, I shall first of all be part of the experience and let it sink in - and then (perhaps) take photos.

Also 'technically' the whole human visual system is unsurpassed by any camera (whether we talk DR, 3D, colour, resolution of detail etc. etc.)


----------

